# Table mit Checkbox in Netbeans



## andkul (23. Okt 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab grade angefangen mit Netbeans zu entwickeln, da ich den GUI-Builder echt gut finde.
Ich hab aber noch nicht sooo viel Ahnung, weder von Netbeans noch von Swing.
Meine Frage: wie kann ich unter Netbeans eine Komponente wie JCheckbox oder JButton in eine JTable einfügen?

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Wildcard (23. Okt 2008)

Dafür brauchst du eigene TableCellRenderer. Und wichtig: Wenn du eine GUI nicht von Hand schreiben kannst, dann solltest du auch keinen GUI Builder verwenden, denn dafür musst du die Sache vorher verstanden haben.


----------



## andkul (23. Okt 2008)

Ja, da geb ich dir recht. Ich hab auch bereits einiges an Code selber geschrieben und Basics hab ich schon verstanden, also Events, Compnenten hinzufügen etc. Aber das mit den Tables hab ich noch nicht so ganz überrissen muss ich gestehen. Das TableModel hab ich verstanden, für die Editoren und Renderer etc muss ich sicher noch einiges an Zeit investieren. 
Und das mit den Layout Managern finde ich per Hand echt mühsehlig.

Ich habe jetzt aber nicht vor, eine Komplette Anwendung zu schreiben. Ich muß im Moment lediglich die Oberfläche designen und davon einen Screenshot machen, damit derjenige, der beauftragt wird, die Software dann zu schreiben, weiß, wie das ganze aussehen soll.
Sprich, ich brauch von dem Code keine Ahnung zu haben, ich muss nur die grafische Oberfläche hinbekommen.
Daran soll ja auch keiner weiterprogrammieren.

Wäre wirklich dankbar für etwas Rat


----------



## Wildcard (23. Okt 2008)

Dann mach doch ein Screenshot eines Buttons rein, ansonsten musst du eben einen CellRenderer schreiben.


----------



## andkul (23. Okt 2008)

Dann mach ich das erstmal so.
Aber ich wollt ja auch was lernen dabei und mir mal den Quellcode dazu anschauen und in einer eigenen Anwendung das ganze per Hand nachprogrammieren wenn ich mal Zeit finde.
Aber gut, muss ich halt später mal Tutorials dazu machen

trotzdem danke


----------



## andkul (23. Okt 2008)

Ok, ich habs mir anders überlegt.
Das mit den Screenshots von den Buttons ist ja echt lästig.
Ich würde Lieber direkt die Buttons und Checkboxes in die JTable einfügen.

Muss ich dafür wirklich einen eigenen CellRenderer schreiben?
Geht das wirklich nicht per Klickibunti in Netbeans?

Ich hab leider kein vernünftiges Tutorial gefunden, wie das mit dem GUI-Builder von Netbeans geht und die Hilfe in Netbeans macht in diesem Punkt ihrem Namen auch nicht alle Ehre.

Ich wär echt dankbar, wenn Ihr mir kurz sagen könntet wie das geht.


----------

